# Suzuki 60 hp jet motor?



## bnt5 (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anyone heard of or had experience with a Suzuki jet motor 60hp? I am considering a fiberglass fishing boat with a Suzuki 60 hp Suzuki jet inboard from the late 80's, the boat is a fishing platform and the owner says its runs fine. Just haven't been able to find info on this engine or specs....? Apparently the boat is made by D and D Marine?


----------



## bnt5 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here are some pics of the boat in question. He is asking $1k which I think high


----------



## overboard (Apr 16, 2014)

Just an opinion, but that rig looks like a steal for $1000.


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like a tank of a boat. Hope the glass isnt cracked anywhere.

If anything it may be worth it just for the motor if you have plans of making a jetjon..

Also if you do get it make sure you get a ride in it first, don't take his word it runs. May even want to take compression readings.


----------



## bnt5 (Apr 16, 2014)

that's my thoughts exactly....TANK. He said its a 30 mph boat and will run in 8" of water. Is there parts available for a Suzuki pump from 1987? Heck I didn't even know they made them, figured mercury had the market cornered with the sportjet. Google gave me no answers about this jet.


----------



## Canoeman (Apr 17, 2014)

Keep looking online.. there is info on that motor.


----------



## Rat (Apr 17, 2014)

That thing would be SICK in a 1652 hull!


----------



## bnt5 (Apr 17, 2014)

I was thinking along the same lines, just utilizing the motor and pump....but after doing some research, parts are a hard thing to come by...not obsolete but alot more difficult than a jetski. I personally would love to have a sportjet since they are common but the downside is expense. Anywho, I am pretty sure that boat is still for sale in the columbus area if anyone is interested. I will be posting a jetjon build here using the kaw 750 engine.


----------

